# Thomas Blake on consolation to the parents of children who die in infancy



## Reformed Covenanter (May 14, 2022)

As it is full of Consolation to Believers in respect of themselves, so also in reference to posterity: Their children are God’s children: They being of the Lord’s _Inheritance,_ their children are _his heritage_ in like manner: These _bring forth children to God, their seed be owns and challenges for His:_ An infinite love in God, an unspeakable comfort to a parent, when the Infant, who by corruption of nature is in Satan’s jaws, in no less _danger of Hell,_ then _Moses_ was of the _water;_ and not so much as sensible of it; God pleases to look upon him in this condition and to make it _the time of love,_ and to find out ways of freedom.

What the Apostle speaks from the Prophet of God’s care of the _Gentiles,_ is certainly true being applied to _Infants. I was found of them that sought me not, and made manifest to them that enquired not after me._ Had we that hopeless opinion of our children as Papists of theirs that die without Baptism; what a wretched case were it (with _David_) to part with an Infant out of the world? How could such mourn in any other way then those _that are without hope?_ parting with an Infant without part in Christ, and in no better posture towards God then the seed of the _sinners of the Gentiles._ But we find God _more rich in mercy,_ Christ himself _embracing them in their infancy,_ and taking them into his special love as those that bear his name: ...

For more, see Thomas Blake on consolation to the parents of children who die in infancy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

